# Will Richt finish the season?



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 2, 2010)

I say no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2010)

I'll trade you one Les Miles for a Mark Richt and a slighty used Mettenberger.


----------



## leroy (Oct 2, 2010)

He might come home to his stuff on the sidewalk nah there not that smart


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyone who says he has another year has REALLY gotta convince me.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 2, 2010)

*Tough to say*

Based on my opinion that there is only one more win down the road the season and finishing up with a 2-9 record, I think could be gone.  I really like CMR, but the program is in total disarray to say the least.  And there are no improvements from the beginning of the season to at least give you any hope to think things are gonna get better anytime soon.


----------



## centerc (Oct 2, 2010)

no!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a case of beer with a buddy that he is there next year.  Bobo is the problem ... ( =   AJ green is not the answer.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 2, 2010)

Lets hope NOT


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 2, 2010)

DAWGS1419, are you a UGA fan??


----------



## Buck (Oct 2, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> I'll trade you one Les Miles for a Mark Richt and a slighty used Mettenberger.



  

You are killing me!!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 2, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> DAWGS1419, are you a UGA fan??



Everyday.I really thought they would pull out a win tonight


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 2, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> DAWGS1419, are you a UGA fan??



Why are you questioning his loyalties?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 2, 2010)

yes, he will finish out the season and probably next years as well.  goes to show how crucial aj is to this offense.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 2, 2010)

Sugarhill, did you watch the game.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 2, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> yes, he will finish out the season and probably next years as well.  goes to show how crucial aj is to this offense.



And they say 1 player doesnt make a Big difference... sure looked like AJ made some Key plays to me... without him it may not have even been close.


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 2, 2010)

he'll finish the year and he'll be back next year.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 2, 2010)

Backcountry said:


> he'll finish the year and he'll be back next year.



Painful just like obama


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 2, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> And they say 1 player doesnt make a Big difference... sure looked like AJ made some Key plays to me... without him it may not have even been close.



You can tell Murray has a lot more confidence in AJ than any of his other receivers.  He throws the ball with much more purpose when he's throwing it #8's way.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 2, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You can tell Murray has a lot more confidence in AJ than any of his other receivers.  He throws the ball with much more purpose when he's throwing it #8's way.



I would have confidence too if I was throwing to a guy that can jump 5 feet and catch a ball 10 feet off its mark.. The guy is amazing. Reminds me of Bay Bay but better.


----------



## TimInGwinnett (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope GA does not give up on Mark just because of one poor season.  He has been a good coach @ GA.  

I am not a GA fan (so I don't have a dog in this hunt) but I do like Mark and think that he should not be fired - he will get GA back to 8-9 wins per year shortly.  Now - if he goes 4-8 this year and next year, then there might be a reason to let him go - but don't fire him for one bad year.  He has proven that he can do the job for quite a while.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 2, 2010)

TimInGwinnett said:


> I hope GA does not give up on Mark just because of one poor season.  He has been a good coach @ GA.
> 
> I am not a GA fan (so I don't have a dog in this hunt) but I do like Mark and think that he should not be fired - he will get GA back to 8-9 wins per year shortly.  Now - if he goes 4-8 this year and next year, then there might be a reason to let him go - but don't fire him for one bad year.  He has proven that he can do the job for quite a while.



I am with you, But others will Tell you its not just this year... it was last year too...  Just speaking for what I heard from GA Fans last year. They wanted him outta here Then.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 3, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> yes, he will finish out the season and probably next years as well.  goes to show how crucial aj is to this offense.



Yep...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2010)

I would like to see MA pull rank on the whole Dooley family Bobo relationship debacle and give Bobo the boot, then I would like to see him sit Richt down and chew his butt up one side and down the other about player discipline on and off the field, then let him keep his job and see if there is a turn around in the results.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 3, 2010)

Pitiful. Without AJ we lose that game by three TD's. He's so good he can cover up for incompetence in the sideline. Richt and his staff HAVE GOT TO GO. Iknow. We'll hear from the CMR body pillow owners about how the coaches can't execute for the players or hold on to the ball for the players but the bottom line is that these coaches resruited these players and they coach them everyday. At some point you have to understand that our coaches are responsible for this Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- poor excuse of a football team! I hear all this talk about "if you're not behind CMR then you aren't a true Dawg fan".... Well I say if you aren't for wholesale housecleaning then you are partially responsible for the product we continue to put on the field. Here is a thought. AJ will be playing on Sundays next year. Do you think that coaching will get us by???????????


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 3, 2010)

There is no way McGarity makes his first big move firing a good coach mid-season.  Won't happen.  I really don't expect CMR to get fired after this year unless we lose to Idaho St and have 10 more arrests.  

I think there is a reasonable chance CMB and/or CSS might get let go after this year, but those certainly aren't a sure thing.  However, any changes that Richt makes at the end of the season will probably  be too little, too late for the fans and media.  After this year, no one is gonna give him the time to make changes and then wait to see if those changes have an effect.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 3, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Pitiful. Without AJ we lose that game by three TD's. He's so good he can cover up for incompetence in the sideline. Richt and his staff HAVE GOT TO GO. Iknow. We'll hear from the CMR body pillow owners about how the coaches can't execute for the players or hold on to the ball for the players but the bottom line is that these coaches resruited these players and they coach them everyday. At some point you have to understand that our coaches are responsible for this Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- poor excuse of a football team! I hear all this talk about "if you're not behind CMR then you aren't a true Dawg fan".... Well I say if you aren't for wholesale housecleaning then you are partially responsible for the product we continue to put on the field. Here is a thought. AJ will be playing on Sundays next year. Do you think that coaching will get us by???????????



It all goes back on the coaches. The inexcusable lack of discipline should have been the first sign that the cmr staff had lost control of this team. The performance of this team, starting 08 and since is the end result. I am not wasting any more space trying to explain how CMR is ultimately the one responsible for the current mess of a program we are fielding. 

If you refuse to accept it then just sit back and watch Richt fumble around with his headset and wander around the sidelines like he is waiting on a ride at a bus stop while UGA becomes the doormat of the sec over the remainder of this season. Check out the twitter postings of key members of the team who exhibit this same lack of determination and desire as CMR seems to have. This team is beaten before they even take the field. A failure to instill a fire, a missing drive to perform at a certain level, and no pride in the tradition of a program like Georgia, all coupled with the fact that this team seems to fail at even the most basic, fundamental levels of football (ie. tackling, blocking, running routes, securing the ball, etc.) all point to an ineffective coaching staff.

The powers that be at UGA probably feel that the firing of a head coach in the middle of a season would be a classless act. In this case, I would call it justified but I doubt that will happen. This isn't a case of hoping CMR continues on this downward spiral, as I am a fan and each ridiculous loss hurts. CMR doesn't seem to have any answers nor does he seem determined to further motivate this team to any level of success for the remainder of the schedule. I am at a loss myself to explain his actions and demeanor both on and off the field. I suspected 4 years ago that he didn't have what it took to reach the level many fans expected of him and he has confirmed this since. At this stage he appears that he thinks his win/loss record and his 'mr nice guy' appeal will allow him to carry on forever as head coach? I will be greatly dissapointed (and disgusted) if he is indeed retained for another season and by the end of next season all the "I love cmr no matter what and it's everybody else's fault not my Coach Richt's" will be.... I was going to say equally disgusted or even feeling stupid, but never mind. You just can't overcome some things and if it is not obvious now, there ain't no hope for them.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 3, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> DAWGS1419, are you a UGA fan??



I don't think you need to be asking anybody that question.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2010)

No mutt fan here, BUT listening to CMR's interview after the game last night, (radio) he told the interviewer, "We must stay the course"??????


Whaaaaaaaaat??  Are you kidding me??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> I'll trade you one Les Miles for a Mark Richt and a slighty used Mettenberger.






That made me spit up my coffee... 

Richt won't be here next season if they can find a good candidate to fill his position.. Michael Adams was on the phone as soon as the last whistle blew last night..


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey Fairhope, I watched EVERY PAINFUL MINUTE!! It is the SECOND year of this crap and I and most of the guys I dare say on here have seen enough.I questioned his loyalty to UGA because I guess I just can't wrap my head around ANYBODY saying Richt is redeemable EXCEPT for our rivals who want to see him there in purpetuity.It might be ALOT of the player's fault BUT whatever poison that is coursing through the veins of that team originated from the lack of discipline that goes back to COACHING..


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2010)

*Yeah... both of our coaches suck*



Comeaux said:


> I'll trade you one Les Miles for a Mark Richt and a slighty used Mettenberger.





Buck said:


> You are killing me!!!





Browning Slayer said:


> That made me spit up my coffee...
> 
> Richt won't be here next season if they can find a good candidate to fill his position.. Michael Adams was on the phone as soon as the last whistle blew last night..



Just trying to use a little levity and humor on an issue that is neither funny nor pleasant for either of our teams.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah , but Comeaux, your coach has a 4 leaf clover up his nether region and ours DON'T!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 3, 2010)

I think Richt is probably gone but it's not going to happen during the season.  Nor should it.

Then again, I won't be shocked if they have him fire bobo and try it again next year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 3, 2010)

hayseed_theology said:


> There is no way McGarity makes his first big move firing a good coach mid-season.  Won't happen.  I really don't expect CMR to get fired after this year unless we lose to Idaho St and have 10 more arrests.
> 
> I think there is a reasonable chance CMB and/or CSS might get let go after this year, but those certainly aren't a sure thing.  However, any changes that Richt makes at the end of the season will probably  be too little, too late for the fans and media.  After this year, no one is gonna give him the time to make changes and then wait to see if those changes have an effect.



Spot on.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 3, 2010)

TimInGwinnett said:


> I hope GA does not give up on Mark just because of one poor season.  He has been a good coach @ GA.
> 
> I am not a GA fan (so I don't have a dog in this hunt) but I do like Mark and think that he should not be fired - he will get GA back to 8-9 wins per year shortly.  Now - if he goes 4-8 this year and next year, then there might be a reason to let him go - but don't fire him for one bad year.  He has proven that he can do the job for quite a while.





Several bad years and 8-9 wins every year isn't good enough!

8-9 wins a year would keep us middle of the pack forever in the SEC with no hope to become a NC team.

It's this kind of thinking that will turn us into a Clemson. Steeped in mediocrity and feeling good if we have a winning season and beat our rival. Unacceptable.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 3, 2010)

Palmetto said:


> Several bad years and 8-9 wins every year isn't good enough!
> 
> 8-9 wins a year would keep us middle of the pack forever in the SEC with no hope to become a NC team.
> 
> It's this kind of thinking that will turn us into a Clemson. Steeped in mediocrity and feeling good if we have a winning season and beat our rival. Unacceptable.



Don't get me wrong, I'm a die hard Dawg, but we're already there.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 3, 2010)

When the TV cameras pan the stands of Sanford Stadium next week and show it half full, that is what's gonna seal Richt's fate.Fan apathy trumps EVERYTHING!!!We'll NEVER except 8-9 wins a year and be satisfied. To even say that points to where we are.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 3, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> When the TV cameras pan the stands of Sanford Stadium next week and show it half full, that is what's gonna seal Richt's fate.Fan apathy trumps EVERYTHING!!!We'll NEVER except 8-9 wins a year and be satisfied. To even say that points to where we are.



Dude give up on this fantasy about pulling some kind of coup to get Richt fired.  Losses are what will get him fired.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 3, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey Fairhope, I watched EVERY PAINFUL MINUTE!! It is the SECOND year of this crap and I and most of the guys I dare say on here have seen enough.I questioned his loyalty to UGA because I guess I just can't wrap my head around ANYBODY saying Richt is redeemable EXCEPT for our rivals who want to see him there in purpetuity.It might be ALOT of the player's fault BUT whatever poison that is coursing through the veins of that team originated from the lack of discipline that goes back to COACHING..



To me it is ironic that the person questioning someone else's loyalties is the same person that called all UGA fans to boycott the games. If you were so passionate about your call to boycott, maybe you should start by not supporting them in the stands or on the tube. The hypocrisy that I have read from some of you guys is unbelievable. You guys might not like the product on the field right now, I know Bama went through some trying times and I hated it, but questioning peoples loyalties and calling for boycotts in my opinion show that you are no better and have no right to question others. Just an outsider looking in. I don't think that you would see SGD or Blacksmoke making these statements.RTR


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 3, 2010)

It took a LONG time for the losses to pile up to get Ray Goff fired DUDE! Fairhope, I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree and I ain't insulting you for your beliefs and you shouldn't condemn me for mine. Why do you even care?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 3, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> It took a LONG time for the losses to pile up to get Ray Goff fired DUDE! Fairhope, I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree and I ain't insulting you for your beliefs and you shouldn't condemn me for mine. Why do you even care?



It really does not matter to me if the Dawgs never win again. I was just pointing out the fact the your statements are very hypocritical. You tell people not to attend games and then you go and watch them on TV? Dude, I hear Raum Emanuel is leaving the Obama administration and they could be looking for someone like you. But to answer your question, I really don't care and it sounds like you don't either.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 3, 2010)

Well then go troll somewhere else. I ain't spending dime one by watching them on TV. I'm telling them not to go to choke off the money going to feed the cancer!! On the contrary mon friere, I care too much.Last year's record took ALL the good will I had.


----------



## HucK Finn (Oct 3, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Pitiful. Without AJ we lose that game by three TD's. He's so good he can cover up for incompetence in the sideline. Richt and his staff HAVE GOT TO GO. Iknow. We'll hear from the CMR body pillow owners about how the coaches can't execute for the players or hold on to the ball for the players but the bottom line is that these coaches resruited these players and they coach them everyday. At some point you have to understand that our coaches are responsible for this Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- poor excuse of a football team! I hear all this talk about "if you're not behind CMR then you aren't a true Dawg fan".... Well I say if you aren't for wholesale housecleaning then you are partially responsible for the product we continue to put on the field. Here is a thought. AJ will be playing on Sundays next year. Do you think that coaching will get us by???????????



Totally agree, time for him to start packing for his mission trip. The whole staff. Bobo has experience with one Offense UGA as player and coach, I have had my doubts about him all along. The whole team has discipline problems on and off the field. A top ten recruit class, and the defense is better suited for flag football, NO OPEN FIELD TACKLING SKILLS AT ALL, (Hamilton was ok). 

I like Richt too, but not as much as I love my Dawgs, and right now I see them suffering, they need a different approach in leadership.
Thank you Coach Richt for the memories. Now lets get Kirby Smart on the phone.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think Richt is probably gone but it's not going to happen during the season.  Nor should it.
> 
> Then again, I won't be shocked if they have him fire bobo and try it again next year.



I agree on not firing him mid season but I think he's done on the Sunday after the GT game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 3, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I agree on not firing him mid season but I think he's done on the Sunday after the GT game.



It's definitely becoming more and more of a possibility.

There are people who are gonna want him to stay NO MATTER WHAT.  But I don't think they are the majority.

That loss last night got a bunch of people talking who thought they would never feel that way.


----------



## biggabuck (Oct 3, 2010)

I say he'll be there for atleast one more. Do yall remember a few guys name Donan and Goff. And the numbers 4-7 and 3-9? Give him a chance to right the ship and has been on its side for awhile!!! And just now starting to sink!! Now Bobo he should be gone today along Caleb and Washun they are on someones payrole!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2010)

All i'm gonna say is I will be there next week hollaring for my Dogs like a wild man! I aint happy with whats going on and it makes me sick, but their my team and I dont care if i'm the only one there. I will be cheering my team on as best I can! It's gotten to the point that its just plain stupid to keep hearing about boycotting them. If you dont like it jump on the Bama or UF bandwagon because we dont need you! Heck Miss. St. aint looking to bad neither jump on theirs! I've been a Dog fan all my life and my 9 year old son sat there last night on the edge of his seat to watch the Dogs give the game away. He said we stink, but I still love the red and black! So i'm taking him next Sat. to the game and let him do it in person. 

      I aint saying that CMR shouldnt be fired either. I'm just sayin go route them on they need it BAD! Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 3, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> All i'm gonna say is I will be there next week hollaring for my Dogs like a wild man! I aint happy with whats going on and it makes me sick, but their my team and I dont care if i'm the only one there. I will be cheering my team on as best I can! It's gotten to the point that its just plain stupid to keep hearing about boycotting them. If you dont like it jump on the Bama or UF bandwagon because we dont need you! Heck Miss. St. aint looking to bad neither jump on theirs! I've been a Dog fan all my life and my 9 year old son sat there last night on the edge of his seat to watch the Dogs give the game away. He said we stink, but I still love the red and black! So i'm taking him next Sat. to the game and let him do it in person.
> 
> I aint saying that CMR shouldnt be fired either. I'm just sayin go route them on they need it BAD! Go Dawgs!



good for you Brownceluse, you are the kind of fan that your team needs right now.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm a die hard Dawg, but we're already there.



No, we aren't a Clemson yet. CU does not sell out of season tickets and they have several boxes open this year and last.

And we have won a few conference titles in the past 10 years.

But we are on the track to be a school like that if don't buck up and start winning. Lots has to change.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 3, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> All i'm gonna say is I will be there next week hollaring for my Dogs like a wild man! I aint happy with whats going on and it makes me sick, but their my team and I dont care if i'm the only one there. I will be cheering my team on as best I can! It's gotten to the point that its just plain stupid to keep hearing about boycotting them. If you dont like it jump on the Bama or UF bandwagon because we dont need you! Heck Miss. St. aint looking to bad neither jump on theirs! I've been a Dog fan all my life and my 9 year old son sat there last night on the edge of his seat to watch the Dogs give the game away. He said we stink, but I still love the red and black! So i'm taking him next Sat. to the game and let him do it in person.
> 
> I aint saying that CMR shouldnt be fired either. I'm just sayin go route them on they need it BAD! Go Dawgs!



Amen brother.  We are eye to eye on this.  I'm not happy.  I was once one of mark Richt's most vocal supporters but he has about made that impossible now.

But this open talk of not supporting the team because they aren't winning as much as we want them to is just plain stupid.

Some of you so called UGA fans need to take a look in the mirror.  Ask yourself what kind of a fan you are if you support for these guys is determined by whether or not they always give you the season that you want.  If the answer is yes, you aren't a fan.  At least not a real one.  You are actually doing these young men a disservice with your support of them when they ARE playing well because they deserve better than you.  Did you see the look on T.J. Strippling's face when they carted him off the field?  He knows what's ahead of him in terms of coming back.  A lot of pain and a lot of hard work that none of us could do on our best day.  He deserves better than "fans" who are all in when it makes them look good but run out the back door when it starts to get tough.

You know, this sort of thing makes me wonder about these "fans."  If they bail on their team when it gets tough, when else can they not be counted on?

I'm guessing that if they are that kind of fan, they are also that kind of friend and so on.  

I wouldn't want to have depend on these people.

Losing to Missy State sucked and losing to Colorado was even worse.  

Guess what?  I'll be there Saturday thundering away for the Dawgs to send the hillbillies home with a loss.  

If these fans don't have enough sense to be embarrassed about how they're acting, I'm embarrassed for them.

And all of you clowns who root for other teams and running your mouths about us (I don't mean all or even most of the rival fans here) I bet you are of the same stripe as these others that I'm talking about.

I bet none of you would be posting if this was your team going through this.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 3, 2010)

Im still supporting them too..  I'll be there Saturday as well to whip up on UT...


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2010)

I am still on baord ! Like I have always heard.
"Bulldawg born, Bulldawg bred, and when I'm gone I'll be Bulldawg dead."

I am still even on the CMR train, even if the tressle is starting to feel a little shaky.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> All i'm gonna say is I will be there next week hollaring for my Dogs like a wild man! I aint happy with whats going on and it makes me sick, but their my team and I dont care if i'm the only one there. I will be cheering my team on as best I can! It's gotten to the point that its just plain stupid to keep hearing about boycotting them. If you dont like it jump on the Bama or UF bandwagon because we dont need you! Heck Miss. St. aint looking to bad neither jump on theirs! I've been a Dog fan all my life and my 9 year old son sat there last night on the edge of his seat to watch the Dogs give the game away. He said we stink, but I still love the red and black! So i'm taking him next Sat. to the game and let him do it in person.
> 
> I aint saying that CMR shouldnt be fired either. I'm just sayin go route them on they need it BAD! Go Dawgs!



I was wearing my UGA shirt and flying my flags today... I'll never stop doing it unless they change their colors to ORANGE!  But then again they would never do something like that.. They aren't that stupid..

HOW BOUT THEM DAWGS!! It's UT week and one thing that will make me feel better is sending them home with a loss..


----------



## olcowman (Oct 3, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> I am still on baord ! Like I have always heard.
> "Bulldawg born, Bulldawg bred, and when I'm gone I'll be Bulldawg dead."
> 
> I am still even on the CMR train, even if the tressle is starting to feel a little shaky.



Lewis Grizzard said that and I can't disagree with that sort of enthusiasm. I'm just glad I've got enough common sense to see that my loyalty to the program ain't making me blind to the fact that the coaching staff needs to be replaced. I would love to see this group pull together and make an undefeated run thru the rest of the season and everything be hunky-dory with CMR... but unfortunately most all of my brain cells seem to function and I realize that this is not even a remote possibilty. 

I'm glad you guys have got you a bama fan and a gator supporter on here to tell you how you need to act and how to be a dawg fan? Ya'll can load up the car and haul your kids, your granny, a bus load of juggling midgets, it really doesn't matter, to the game in Athens next saturday and get yourselves a good close up look at what the door mat of the sec looks like. Hug coach Richt while your down there and tell him how much you appreciate him and how you and some fans for the tide and UF really hope he comes back next year!

I'm as much of a fan as anyone on this forum, and I am behind this program 100%. But I am not a fan of CMR and have never agreed with his style of coaching and his failure to maintain discipline among his recruits. And now as all his shortcomings are showing up in bunches on the field every week (instead of every 2 or 3 weeks like years past) I'm not inclined to waste any gas riding to Athens to watch this sad excuse for an sec team embarress themselves and the program.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 3, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> Im still supporting them too..  I'll be there Saturday as well to whip up on UT...



I'm just curious, what exactly have you seen this season that would incline you to believe that you are heading to the game to watch UGA "whip up on UT"? Which game in particular or on-field performance thus far can you point to in particular that would make this possible? 

I have no doubt that that the Dawgs will field the better athletes but the simple fact is that UT has heart (UGA?heart?LOL) and Dooley and his staff are quite capable of out-coaching the CMR bunch on any given day. Have you watched ANY games by either team this year? I can understand your optimism if you have just now started following college ball...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 4, 2010)

It's a game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> It's a game.



No Adam.  For them it's a chance to try and grab onto some glory.  

Read these guys' posts.  They actually believe that they have more invested in this than the team.  I guess they don't know about the 5:00am workouts.  I guess they don't know about all the work that goes into a season and what it feels like for these guys to see all that hard work go up in smoke.

Read ACguy's posts.  This dude thinks that Florida's success somehow is a reflection on HIM.  

Man I love this game but some of these guys act like they are the ones who have done the bleeding and sweating getting ready for this season and like they are the ones who are really dissapointed.  I guarantee that these players feel worse than them that they have this record.

I love this game and this team but my life is still ok despite the fact that our team isn't playing as well as I would like.  It sucks but man, put it in perspective guys.

I'm going to a funeral today at 1:00 for a man who was killed in Iraq fighting for his country.  He was in bad enough shape that an open casket isn't even a possibility.

THAT is something to get down about.  His family has lost a daddy and a brother and a son.  And some of these guys are poor mouthing about their life  has been ruined by a bad football season.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> No Adam.  For them it's a chance to try and grab onto some glory.
> 
> Read these guys' posts.  They actually believe that they have more invested in this than the team.  I guess they don't know about the 5:00am workouts.  I guess they don't know about all the work that goes into a season and what it feels like for these guys to see all that hard work go up in smoke.
> 
> ...



Couldn't say it better myself.

I want UGA to win as much as anybody. I've invested plenty into the program over the last 10 years. I want a BCS NC trophy in the Butts-Mehre just as bad as the next guy.

But at the end of the day, it is still a game. I woke up next to a beautiful woman this morning. Then I fixed a glass of milk for an amazing little 3 year old. Then I took a shower and put my britches on and got in the truck to head to work. Then remembered my job still sucks, I'm still in debt, still broke, and NoBama is still the man in charge.

Nothing about my life changes due to the outcome of a football game. Nothing. Yes, my mood on a Saturday night may be slightly different, but everything else is still the status quo.

I'm no better than anyone else. I'm no better than the UGA fans who want to set fire to Sanford. I'm no better than the UGA fans who want CMR gone. I'm no better than the UF fans, Bama fans, UT fans, etc. I'm still me. 

I'm still a fan of UGA. I still bleed RED. Always will. No matter what happens. We can go 1-11 this year...I'll still be a fan. I'll still put on my #23 Tim Jennings UGA jersey, mix me up some kind of bourbon concoction, and cheer my tail off for a few hours every Saturday in the fall. Why? Cause I love it. I love the Dawgs. 

Am I a homer? Sure. Do I care? Not in the least. Is there anything at all that I can personally do to change the outcome of any game that UGA plays? Nope. Does anything that I think or say have any bearing at all on the UGA football team? Nope. Does being a Monday Morning QB help UGA get back to being as SEC power? Nope.

Life goes on. It's a game. A G-A-M-E. None of us are owed anything. None of us are promised anything. We are fans. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm going to a funeral today at 1:00 for a man who was killed in Iraq fighting for his country.  He was in bad enough shape that an open casket isn't even a possibility.
> 
> THAT is something to get down about.  His family has lost a daddy and a brother and a son.  And some of these guys are poor mouthing about their life  has been ruined by a bad football season.



And God Bless folks like you and the other thousands and thousands of brave men and women who have stepped up to the challenge and served this country, risking their own lives and making the ultimate sacrifice to defend my freedom. You have my respect Brad.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Couldn't say it better myself.
> 
> I want UGA to win as much as anybody. I've invested plenty into the program over the last 10 years. I want a BCS NC trophy in the Butts-Mehre just as bad as the next guy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> And God Bless folks like you and the other thousands and thousands of brave men and women who have stepped up to the challenge and served this country, risking their own lives and making the ultimate sacrifice to defend my freedom. You have my respect Brad.



Thanks buddy.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 4, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> It took a LONG time for the losses to pile up to get Ray Goff fired DUDE! Fairhope, I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree and I ain't insulting you for your beliefs and you shouldn't condemn me for mine. Why do you even care?



sugar, i'm not sure how you can compare goff to richt. nobody is happy with the way things are right now, but richt has made some changes on defense, that we knew would take time and this is part of the growing pains.  this team, with aj on the field, is a totally different group.  we played with a ton of confidence, when aj was on the field.  we also were able to get king over 100 yds, first time one of our backs has done so this year.  i understand that ealey has had fumble issues, but i still can't fathom why bobo was playing thomas so much.  and speaking of bobo, more bad play calling on critical 3rd downs.  it's too bad we didn't have durham available to play.  

this was a bad game.  aj and murray looked good, but we lost the gam.  we lost strippling for the year, we lost branden smith (for at least a game) and yet another rb fumbled in a critical point in the game.  if they benched ealey for his fumbles, are they going to do the same with king?  are we about to have carlton thomas as our feature back?     it's crazy to think that one player can have such an impact on a game, but aj certainly does that.  without aj, we would not have scored as much as we did, nor would we have had a 100 yd rusher.  

clearly i am worried about the rest of this season, but am even more concerned about next year.  if we do not get crowell and a stud wr, i think we are in a heap of trouble.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 4, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> All i'm gonna say is I will be there next week hollaring for my Dogs like a wild man! I aint happy with whats going on and it makes me sick, but their my team and I dont care if i'm the only one there. I will be cheering my team on as best I can! It's gotten to the point that its just plain stupid to keep hearing about boycotting them. If you dont like it jump on the Bama or UF bandwagon because we dont need you! Heck Miss. St. aint looking to bad neither jump on theirs! I've been a Dog fan all my life and my 9 year old son sat there last night on the edge of his seat to watch the Dogs give the game away. He said we stink, but I still love the red and black! So i'm taking him next Sat. to the game and let him do it in person.
> 
> I aint saying that CMR shouldnt be fired either. I'm just sayin go route them on they need it BAD! Go Dawgs!



Well said!  I'm hoping to make it to the game, have tickets if I can make it, just not sure if my schedule will allow it, but if it does, I'll be in section 136 where my dad has had tickets for over 50 years carrying on the family tradition cheering on the Dawgs, hoping they "step on their face with a hob nail boot" again!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Blacksmoke, your post (#59) DID say it better than the post you were referring to.I think what made it so bad for us UGA fans is that our season began and ended in 2 weeks after waiting all year. We didn't see this total collapse coming.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 4, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Blacksmoke, your post (#59) DID say it better than the post you were referring to.I think what made it so bad for us UGA fans is that our season began and ended in 2 weeks after waiting all year. We didn't see this total collapse coming.



If we didn't see it coming, it was our own fault.

I'm not making excuses and Lord knows all of our troubles couldn't have been foreseen...but how much could we expect from this group this year?

Granted, our Offense should have been clicking already. Regardless of a green QB, a talented OL and a great group of TEs should have been firing on all cylinders to start the year. They haven't, and that is a shock to me. Aaron Murray has been the lone bright spot in the offense (other than AJ's performance) instead of the biggest question mark on the team.

Our defense was going to be a work in progress. We knew that. The coaches told us it would be in their interviews, the players told us the same, yet we still expected to see a lot of goose eggs for the other team. Why? We lost our DL from last year. While they weren't All-Americans, they held their own in the middle well. It shows this year that we are inexperienced on the DL.

Having said all that, we all knew the D was the biggest question mark. Grantham will right his part of the equation. No doubt in my mind. Will it happen in year 1? I have no idea. Doesn't look like it at this point. But again, what could we expect? We lost the DL, our #1 tackler, and the defensive staff. We knew coming in this was no "Steel-Curtain".


----------



## nickel back (Oct 4, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I say no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




    Will Richt finish the season?
that is easy to answer......yep he sure will.


----------



## Skyjacker (Oct 4, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I say no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You really have no idea about college football at the Division 1 level do you?  I mean, you're pretty clueless about formations and play, coaching, team politics, and just about every aspect of the game other than knowing the difference between a QB and a LB.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 4, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Couldn't say it better myself.
> 
> I want UGA to win as much as anybody. I've invested plenty into the program over the last 10 years. I want a BCS NC trophy in the Butts-Mehre just as bad as the next guy.
> 
> ...



Adam,
Someone told me one time that is stupid to have so much passion into something that you have absolutely no control over. You know what, the older I get, the more I believe it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> No Adam.  For them it's a chance to try and grab onto some glory.
> 
> Read these guys' posts.  They actually believe that they have more invested in this than the team.  I guess they don't know about the 5:00am workouts.  I guess they don't know about all the work that goes into a season and what it feels like for these guys to see all that hard work go up in smoke.
> 
> ...



Exacamundo!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey SkyJacker, tell me WHY I'm an idiot. I guess you think last year was fine and this is Richt's REALLY bad year huh??I guess it takes some people more whomps upside the head than others.


----------



## Skyjacker (Oct 4, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey SkyJacker, tell me WHY I'm an idiot. I guess you think last year was fine and this is Richt's REALLY bad year huh??I guess it takes some people more whomps upside the head than others.



You have never written anything on this board that showed any substance.  I could careless about Richt.  I'm a GT fan.  But reading your posts remind me of the perfect sterotypical Dawg fan.  Uneducated, delusional, and cannot fathom a rational thought about football outside of:
a.) "YAY, we are the best!"
or 
b.) "Fire the coach, he stinks."

If you can show me where you've made a post that doesn't actually fall into one of these two categories, I'll correct myself.  But you won't be able to.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry that I was supposed to show my literary intellect on here. I should've known you were a Tech guy. Your latest thread wreeks of pompousity. Maybe I'll quote something from Nietschze next time.I guess I'm to cut and dried for an intellectual titan like you.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 4, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> You have never written anything on this board that showed any substance.  I could careless about Richt.  I'm a GT fan.  But reading your posts remind me of the perfect sterotypical Dawg fan.  Uneducated, delusional, and cannot fathom a rational thought about football outside of:
> a.) "YAY, we are the best!"
> or
> b.) "Fire the coach, he stinks."
> ...




Skyjacker, there is no use in trying to have a conversation with this guy. At least you got more than "why do you care" which is what I got.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> You have never written anything on this board that showed any substance.  I could careless about Richt.  I'm a GT fan.  But reading your posts remind me of the perfect sterotypical Dawg fan.  Uneducated, delusional, and cannot fathom a rational thought about football outside of:
> a.) "YAY, we are the best!"
> or
> b.) "Fire the coach, he stinks."
> ...



Is this kind of stuff really necessary?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> You have never written anything on this board that showed any substance. I could careless about Richt. I'm a GT fan. But reading your posts remind me of the perfect sterotypical Dawg fan. *Uneducated, delusional, and cannot fathom a rational thought about football outside of:*
> a.) "YAY, we are the best!"
> or
> b.) "Fire the coach, he stinks."
> ...


 

I disagree.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 4, 2010)

How is this Jacker, "what does not kill you makes you stronger". Maybe we ought to have a sub thread on here for MENSA members like you.


----------



## Skyjacker (Oct 5, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> How is this Jacker, "what does not kill you makes you stronger". Maybe we ought to have a sub thread on here for MENSA members like you.



All I asked is that you show some evidence of a post that would indicate that you have more to say than :
a.) Yay, we are awesome!
or
b.) Fire the coach, he stinks!

In other words, I was wondering if there is one post on this board that would indicate that you actually have a little knowledge on football and how the game is played.   I'm not asking for you to be intellectual about anything.  I'm asking you to show somewhere in your history that you actually know a little about football because you are certainly  post constantly about what you think should be done with Richt.  How would you know?  Seriously?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 5, 2010)

Do I have to show my knowledge of the nuts and bolts of football to be able to state that the quality of football being played by UGA is far below what is needed?I can tell you if you want but what I see out of the play of the UGA football team is a team with no tenacity and no heart. Like David Pollack said,"you have to play like your hair is on fire" and these guys might be great athletes and all but nobody is teaching them how to play football the way it's supposed to be played.


----------



## Skyjacker (Oct 5, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Do I have to show my knowledge of the nuts and bolts of football to be able to state that the quality of football being played by UGA is far below what is needed?I can tell you if you want but what I see out of the play of the UGA football team is a team with no tenacity and no heart. Like David Pollack said,"you have to play like your hair is on fire" and these guys might be great athletes and all but nobody is teaching them how to play football the way it's supposed to be played.



LOL, these are go to statements by a guy who can't actually comprehend what he is seeing.

How is football supposed to be played?  Lets take the oline for instance.  What is the oline doing wrong?  I can't tell you about UGA but GT's oline is horrid this year and most of it has to do with the guards execution of their blocks and the fact that our starting Center got injured and the back-ups aren't talented enough to snap the ball and hold the block.  

I'd like to see you go in the locker room and tell the players they play with "no heart".  

Here's something of note.  Most players play the game with heart.  When they don't do well its either one of two things...  the player or players aren't talented enough or they have not been coached properly.  

Nobody wants to win more than the players on the field.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 5, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Is this kind of stuff really necessary?


Be a good dawg and SIC EM!!!!


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey SugarHillDawg,

From what I've been reading, I'm thinkin that maybe some of the folks on here are wish your daily post count would be 0.0 also.................


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 5, 2010)

Those are the folks who don't wanna hear the cold hard truth. You just get on here to torment people so it's hard to say who's worse I guess.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 5, 2010)

OK Skyjacker. regale me as to what is really the problem Merlin!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 5, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Those are the folks who don't wanna hear the cold hard truth. You just get on here to torment people so it's hard to say who's worse I guess.



Kum Bay Ya my lord,  Kum Bay Ya.  Kum Bay Ya my lord, Kum Bay Ya. Oh lord Kum Bay Ya !

Someone help the poochies. Kum Bay Ya.  Someone help the poochies. Kum Bay Ya.  Oh lord Kum Bay Ya !


----------



## Skyjacker (Oct 5, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> OK Skyjacker. regale me as to what is really the problem Merlin!!!



Look in the mirror.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 5, 2010)

This thread is on the verge of getting nasty. Not sure that my experience playing ball or my 3.92 college gpa has anything to with my right to state my opinion on a message board. Peace brothers!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh, so I am the source of discord?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 5, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Oh, so I am the source of discord?



Ding Ding Ding, we have a WINNER !!!!  Johnny, what prizes do we have for SHD


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Oh, so I am the source of discord?



Just making a statement my friend, I think there are many sources of discord on here sometimes. Very seldom is it just one. Not one to offend, I've never been a pot stirrer! By the way, love the sig line!


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 6, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Those are the folks who don't wanna hear the cold hard truth. *You just get on here to torment people* so it's hard to say who's worse I guess.



Hey!!! That's not the ONLY reason, it's just so easy  to stir up the *few* thin skinned little doggies who think they are the thread police on this site............


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 6, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Kum Bay Ya my lord,  Kum Bay Ya.  Kum Bay Ya my lord, Kum Bay Ya. Oh lord Kum Bay Ya !
> 
> Someone help the poochies. Kum Bay Ya.  Someone help the poochies. Kum Bay Ya.  Oh lord Kum Bay Ya !



you still pushing joshua nesbitt for heisman?  

you guys have your own issues to deal with, but i guess getting involved in uga threads will take your mind off of what's happening on the flats.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 6, 2010)

Rex, Tech could be 0-12 and LilburnJoke would be the first guy on here poking fun at UGA.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 19, 2010)

*6 weeks later...*



greene_dawg said:


> I agree on not firing him mid season but I think he's done on the Sunday after the GT game.



So do you still feel this way? How about if he loses to tech and y'all don't go to a bowl?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 19, 2010)

He will be back and so will the dawgs- glad the gamecocks won the East because next year its gonna be a dawg fight.


----------



## stub08 (Nov 19, 2010)

agreed he will be back richt aint goin anywhere (definately not mid-season),after this season maybe bobo? either way i still a DAWG!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 19, 2010)

for sore!


----------

